# Thoughts on pedigree of my new male?



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/503265.html

The female shown is his sister and they look alike.

Thanks


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Hello -
The pedigree looks decent. Asko is a well known male, I have heard he can throw BIG pups but not sure if its true. Looks like a Belgian & West German Mix of Working Lines to me.

Should be a nice dog for you if you're active and want to train! )

Tina


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I don't think that Gryffin is a female - it is a board members dog....Kristin R....she imported him at 10 weeks I think - unless you bought this specific dog???

Asko is pretty fameous as a working producer; and Tim Abfur is also very popular sire

Lee


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's a Belgian Shepherd???????


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I think Tina meant a German Shepherd from Belgian working lines & West German working lines. Not a Belgian Shepherd, that's a different breed of dog.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That is pretty much a German working line pedigree and a good one at that. Do you have a picture of your pup?


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I'm with Lee, Kristen Russell has a dog from this litter I believe??


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Question on this breeding - , nice pedigree - no argument - not at all -

So this is a question about the dogs behind the puppy

I looked - Asko has about 7 times as many progeny registered in the pedigree database** as Bernd v Lierburg. 2.5 times as many as Mink, but not as many as Fero (a bit more than half as much). Will we see ads "Asko free" because of this?

I am assuming it is now to the point of using frozen semen or he is one really old dude. 

Are the working line folks doing what the showline folks have done before by putting so much emphasis on individual dogs and reducing diversity within the working lines? Or is there enough being bred out there that pedigrees free of various individuals wil not be an issue? I do know both of my working line dogs have no linebreeding until the 6th, 7th generation. So maybe not an issue. 

A sincere question.

**and I realize that it does not capture the full list of progeny, only those voluntariliy entered by people.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Asko is old and still fertile (last time I heard). You see more progeny on the pedigreedatabase.com because more of his pups have been entered. 

I guess it is possible that some time in the future we might see "Asko free" ads, but not until he has been linebred on 2, 3, 4 times like Fero (and to a lesser extent Mink). 

Are the working line breeders back massing on the same lines to the extent the showline breeders do? No. Maybe a few pedigrees here and there, but not all of the dogs like you will see in the show lines.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks, Lisa. I guess Bernd is so low because ony his offspring that ulimtaely produced a current dog on the databse would be entered. No reason to enter non producing offspring while current trend is to enter whole litters concurrent with production. Makes sense.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The picture posted is Kristan's male. This is a picture that she, the owner took.

And she still owns Grif


----------



## KristanR (Apr 1, 2006)

The dog pictured in the pedigree is in fact a male and does correspond with this pedigree. I know this because I entered both of them. I took that specific picture of him in December. 

Did you purchase a litter mate? I'm asking because the way I originally read this, it would appear that you purchased my dog! I certainly did not sell him, so I'm sure you can see my confusion here. 

If that is not the case, I apologize, if it IS the case and you somehow purchased him without my knowledge, I'm thinking I'd like to know that. Feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I seem to remember that Frank Terhorst had a litter maate to Gryff for sale a couple of months ago, so the OP may have purchased that male pup!

Lee


----------



## KristanR (Apr 1, 2006)

Well Lee I certainly hope that's the case and I just misunderstood the original post!


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KristanRWell Lee I certainly hope that's the case and I just misunderstood the original post!


You did. I was saying I bought a littermate and mine looked like the one shown.


----------



## KristanR (Apr 1, 2006)

Well great! If yours is anything like mine, you're in for a good time! : )

Who did you get him from? And did his paperwork come with him? I'm asking because I'm having issues with mine. <insert look of a crazy woman here>


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Kristan. Now maybe we can discuss our dogs or the breeding. I bought Frank's using someone else and have had him for about a month or so. Got the paperwork when I received shipment,

So far been a great dog. Picks up things very easily and has great drive.


----------

